# Selfie



## Ron Evers (Jul 22, 2014)

Took this in the ships library before dinner one evening.  It was hard to find a place without some of our 3000 friends getting in the way.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 22, 2014)

I like you two


----------



## Mandolin (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow~one would never guess there were 3000 other people around. Nicely done.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 22, 2014)

What a gorgeous couple!!! Just wonderful!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2014)

Good job Ron!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 22, 2014)

Mandolin said:


> Wow~one would never guess there were 3000 other people around. Nicely done.



Plus a crew of 1000, a bit much for a couple reclusive country bumpkins.  See the ship here:

Crown Princess - Cruise Ship Information : Princess Cruises


----------



## snerd (Jul 22, 2014)

You 'ole sly dog!!! Nice photo.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 22, 2014)

Well done Ron, you both look great.   Ed


----------



## annamaria (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------



## mishele (Jul 23, 2014)

You guys look great!!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for your kind comments folks.


----------

